# port said fly



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

summer is here, corona virus is here, there is social distancing, and 'lockdown', enough, enough, I am driven mad, but wait I have a friend 'a port said fly' just one! HE KEEPS ME COMPANY THROUGHOUT THE DAY, at night he disappears and next day without fail, kisses me on the cheek?? Oh to sail through Suez, once again, and met the chums of my port said fly, who appears so lonely.


----------



## oilkinger (Dec 17, 2008)

Some years ago i was sitting with several engineers having lunch outdoors at the place where I worked. There was an apprentice with us who commented that, the flies were bad today.
Old Les, who lived in a rural region just outside the metro area replied;
Yeah - that bloody Aeroguard truck was parked up our road yesterday letting millions of them out.
Apprentice ; What ! A truck full of flies ?
Les ; Yeah - Aeroguard have dozens of these pantechnicons that they drive to central Australia where there are billions of flies. They open the back and hang a couple of sheep carcasses inside. In no time the truck is chokkers with flies. Close the back, drive back to city outskirts, and release them.
App, most indignant ; That's terrible. They should't be allowed to do that.
Les ; I know, but sales of Aeroguard skyrocket when they do it.
App ; Why don't you report them to the authorities ?
Les ; Can't do that.
App ; Why not ?
Les ; I've got shares in Aeroguard.

The apprentice told his father who apparently called him an unkind name. His relationship with Les didn't flourish after that.


----------



## dannic (Mar 10, 2013)

Never kill a fly in Suez - 5000 come to the funeral
Dannic


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

The Red Sea card game, you put your cards out on the table, first one to have a fly land on them won.


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

hello you sailor boys, in my time on tankers [60,s], on the high seas, and going through Suez, The ship north or south bound, would be visited by the Port Said fly, and on the a/c and non a/c tankers, while leaving Port said would have the 'Fly'? However on the voyage too Port Said [the canal], on the high seas, I noted no flies at all? Hence my memories of Port Said, and why one was reminded of the 'gypo traders' Quite an experience. Does this still happen on the modern ships traversing the 7 seas.


----------



## Split (Jun 25, 2006)

Flit 'em. God's gift to the canal convoys.


----------



## BPTwitcher (Aug 19, 2018)

They didn't like BP's Imshi....


----------

